
Amazing Possibilities - bd
http://gilkalai.wordpress.com/2009/01/01/amazing-possibilities/
======
bd
On a related note, see also N.N. Taleb's answer to The Edge Annual Question
2009:

<http://www.edge.org/q2009/q09_10.html#taleb>

